# Converting your router table to a jointer



## Richard863 (9 Feb 2011)

In my case I modified my Trend but the same principle can be used on variants. First I cut a piece of laminate to fit between the outgoing vertical and its mounting plate, in my case the laminate was 0.8mm thick this will be the thickness of the shaving. The router bit I use is a spiral upcut and as the router is mounted up side down it becomes a down cut, this assists in keeping the workpiece on the table, apart from the feather boards. If the workpiece has one flat surface the milled edge is very accurate and perpendicular. I have attempted lengths in excess of one meter and there is no light visible between the joints. 
The setup procedure is very simple so I wont insult the inteligencia. 

Kind regards

Richard


----------

